# [Kernel 2.6.5] Mémoire saturée & rien de lancé

## PtitGNU

Bon, je ne comprends pas du tout ce qu'il ce passe... et je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème. Le voici :

```
# ps faux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM   VSZ  RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.0  1444  452 ?        S    Apr14   0:06 init [3]   --init

root         2  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SWN  Apr14   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Apr14   0:02 [events/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Apr14   0:19  \_ [kblockd/0]

root         9  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW<  Apr14   0:00  \_ [aio/0]

root      3438  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   May18   0:00  \_ [pdflush]

root      3477  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   May18   0:00  \_ [pdflush]

root         5  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   0:00 [khubd]

root         8  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   1:45 [kswapd0]

root        10  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   0:00 [kseriod]

root        11  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   0:15 [kjournald]

root       123  0.0  0.1  1796  644 ?        S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root      2866  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   0:18 [kjournald]

root      2867  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   0:02 [kjournald]

root      2868  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   0:00 [kjournald]

root      3351  0.0  0.0  1488  400 ?        S    Apr14   0:02 /usr/sbin/syslogd -m 0

root      3353  0.0  0.0  1440  284 ?        S    Apr14   0:00 /usr/sbin/klogd -c 3 -2

root      3442  0.0  0.0  1456  260 ?        S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd eth0

root      3516  0.0  0.0  1280  108 ?        S    Apr14   0:00 /opt/vmware/bin/vmnet-bridge -d /var/run/vmroot      3528  0.0  0.1  4756  880 ?        S    Apr14   0:16 /usr/sbin/cupsd

bin       3753  0.0  0.0  1628  364 ?        S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/portmap

root      3810  0.0  0.0  1632  244 ?        S    Apr14   0:02 /usr/sbin/gpm -m /dev/input/mice -t imps2

root      3953  0.0  0.0  1620  364 ?        S    Apr14   0:02 /usr/sbin/cron

root      3990  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty1     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      3991  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty2     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      3992  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty3     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      3993  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty4     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      3994  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty5     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      3995  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty6     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      3996  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty7     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty7 linux

root      3997  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty8     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty8 linux

root      3998  0.0  0.0  1476  320 tty9     S    Apr14   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty9 linux

root      5743  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   1:27 [rpciod]

root      5744  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   Apr14   0:00 [lockd]

root     32409  0.0  0.0     0    0 ?        SW   May26   0:00 [kjournald]

root     27014  0.0  0.2  3308 1420 ?        S    05:03   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd

root     14846  0.0  0.3  6148 1944 ?        S    15:52   0:00  \_ sshd: root@pts/218

root     14849  0.0  0.2  4620 1428 pts/218  S    15:52   0:00      \_ -bash

root     14872  0.0  0.1  2420  828 pts/218  R    15:53   0:00          \_ ps faux

root     13164  0.1  0.2 26980 1280 ?        S    15:02   0:02 /usr/bin/gkrellmd

root     13210  0.0  0.2  2616 1100 ?        S    15:02   0:00 /usr/sbin/famd -T 0 -c /etc/fam.conf
```

Pas grand chose quoi mais :

```
# free -m

             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           502        455         46          0         76         47

-/+ buffers/cache:        331        170

Swap:          517          0        517
```

331 MB !!   :Shocked:   ..... et ils sont où ?? Peut-on lister ce que le kernel prend comme mémoire ?

c pourtant un petit kernel avec peu de modules :

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               1701420  0

cramfs                 42612  0

loop                   16008  0

vmnet                  29840  2

vmmon                  48344  0

asb100                 22144  0

i2c_sensor              3200  1 asb100

i2c_i801                8080  0

i2c_core               23300  3 asb100,i2c_sensor,i2c_i801

snd_emu10k1            97028  0

snd_rawmidi            24736  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_ac97_codec         63236  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_util_mem            4608  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               9632  1 snd_emu10k1

natsemi                24672  0

ehci_hcd               26628  0

uhci_hcd               32144  0
```

Et pour info :

```
# uname -a

Linux WS1 2.6.5 #1 Tue Apr 6 08:46:08 CEST 2004 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

WS1 root # uptime

 15:44:56 up 49 days, 16:52,  3 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.00, 0.00
```

Voilà... si quelqu'un à une explication ... désolé pour ce long post   :Embarassed: 

Merchii   :Wink: 

----------

## _benj_

j'ai exactement le même problème avec les kernels suivants :

2.6.5

2.6.6 vanilla

2.6.6-love5

2.6.7-rc1

2.6.7-rc2

2.6.7-rc2-love1

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=180470&highlight=memory+problem

----------

## yoyo

 *_benj_ wrote:*   

> j'ai exactement le même problème avec les kernels suivants :
> 
> 2.6.5
> 
> 2.6.6 vanilla
> ...

 

La réponse est donnée dans le thread en lien ...

----------

## fafounet

Il faudrait faire un mod phpBB qui renvoit le numero de ce thread des que le topic parle de memoire et de sature   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Sleeper

Et un autre lien a ce sujet:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175419

----------

## yoyo

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=175419

 

Excellent !!!

C'est LE thread de référence !!!   :Very Happy: 

Merci ...

----------

## kwenspc

ah c'est donc ça il fo lire la ligne buffered/cached et non celle du dessus pour avoir LES vrais valeur d'occupation...

humpf : z'aurez pu eviter de dire (les dev de free) que 450 de mes 512 Mo de ram sont occupé et plutôt dire que seuleument 120Mo sont utilisé 

tout la nuance est là  - si j'ai bien compris le thread en aglais - entre occupé et utilisé...

----------

## Sleeper

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> humpf : z'aurez pu eviter de dire (les dev de free) que 450 de mes 512 Mo de ram sont occupé et plutôt dire que seuleument 120Mo sont utilisé 

 

Quels dev de free ? Ceux du support ?   :Laughing: 

----------

